# BG244 Diesel Additive



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I saw a guy selling BG244 additive at the last show I went to. When I Googled it I only got good write ups on it. 

It is meant to disolve all the carbon and other stuff that has stuck to your engine and return the engine to an as new condition. I have always been scepticle about additives and think that a lot of people immagine an improvement just because they know they put it in. The company that make BG244 also do BG44K for petrol engines and one report tells you that if you femove a spark plug before and after treatment you can look down the bore with a torch and see that the piston top has been returned to clean metal, so it seems that you can see if it has worked.

I have just put some BG44K in my 106000mile Cougar as it was borderline on its emmission test at its recent MOT and will see if I can tell any difference.

Has anyone else used BG244 or BG44K?


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
There used to be a product called Injector cleaner,prior to MOT,you ran the tank low,bunged in this stuff,took it up the local dual carr/m/way,at speed warp factor 140,and blew the s**t out,came back filled the tank and took it to the MOT station hopefully to pass. I do not think you are supposed to use it in everyday motoring,however, this may be a different product,but please read the instructions TWICE.
Its worked for me in the past,and if push came to shove,i would use it again,best of luck.
Gearjammer


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I recall a rather ancient mechanic warning me about 'magic' engine cleaners on older engines.
His theory was, that some of the crap referred to is actually forming a seal around worn pistons and valves and that removal of same left the engine 'blowing' more than before with consequent loss of power!
Now this info pre dates turbo engines so may be of no relevance whatsoever but then again if it was so simple to clean an engine then all the fleet users would be in there. Are they?
May be better to pour some snake oil in the tank.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Bring back the Commer two stroke diesel,they used to de-coke themselves,great sight when they did it at night,anyone following you would brake like mad,thinking you were about to burst into flames. Brakes,oh yes i remember,they also had Chr*st brakes,you put them and and said CHR*ST,and looked for something cheap to run into,or a soft hedge,happy days.
Gearjammer


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Aye, nostalgias not what it used to be!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Chr*st brakes,you put them and and said CHR*ST,and looked for something cheap to run into,or a soft hedge,happy days.


My Last motorhome was like that put the fear of God into me more than once.
No ABS and only small discs on the front and drums on the rear.

Andy


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

aultymer said:


> I recall a rather ancient mechanic warning me about 'magic' engine cleaners on older engines.
> His theory was, that some of the crap referred to is actually forming a seal around worn pistons and valves and that removal of same left the engine 'blowing' more than before with consequent loss of power!
> .


I was wondering that myself, but as tolerances and machining has improved I am not sure if it matters these days. Anyhow I am half way into a tank with the stuff in it and I think I an getting a bit more MPG but will report back after a few weeks.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have read the write ups on this product and intend to order some.

At the moment, there is an online offer with about £6 off a bottle of it. It is certainly worth trying once. They recommend that you need to clock up 6-9,000 miles before repeating the dosage anyway.

The other posters are certainly correct about not totally removing the carbon from older engines. When I used to decoke my old bangers, I used to leave a little carbon around the edges of the pistons, to keep the seal.

I regularly use Redex diesel treatment. Anyone who used the petrol equivalent on motorbikes will tell you that everything in the engine was clean (and pink) when stripped down. Redex is an Upper Cylinder Lubricant (UCL) and will not totally remove carbon from a diesel engine but will limit it. It also helps to keep the fuel lines clean.

Good diesel fuel already has some additives in it. Supermarket fuel does not!!!

BTW, Autogas now has additives in which can cause sooting in motorhome heating systems. If you can get Autogas from a supermarket, it probably has not. So the rule is do not use supermarkets for fuel but do use them if they have Autogas.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

747 said:


> I have read the write ups on this product and intend to order some.
> 
> At the moment, there is an online offer with about £6 off a bottle of it. It is certainly worth trying once. They recommend that you need to clock up 6-9,000 miles before repeating the dosage anyway.
> 
> ...


Who has the £6 off offer on?

Lucas USA do a highly recommended upper cylinder lubricant.

What sort of additive can be put in LPG? I also find it annoying that when you fill your Gaslow or Alugas you are paying road duty on gas not used for transport.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi jezport,

Go to www.powerenhancer.co.uk, they are offering the discount and there is an in depth review of the product.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Buy the stuff the trade uses and go to united diesel and put the bang back into your engine. The extra lube prevents the pump wearing and the injectors going down. Modern diesel in UK has sod -all lube and needs fixing.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Yep used it quite a bit with my Pajero and biodiesel. Went from 0.3 on the smoke test to 0.02!

I think a lot of that was the BD but it definitely ran more freely with the BG44.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

Put 2-stroke in, much cheaper than additives.

http://www.freel2.com/forum/topic878.html


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

dikyenfo said:


> Buy the stuff the trade uses and go to united diesel and put the bang back into your engine. The extra lube prevents the pump wearing and the injectors going down. Modern diesel in UK has sod -all lube and needs fixing.


For the last 24 years I have run diesel vans for work and cars for private use.
I have never put anything in the tank other than diesel.
Some of the vehicles have done in excess of 150k miles.
Never any mechanical repaires on any vehicle.
2 Renault vans each with 110k plus
1 escort van 180k
1Nissan van 128k
2 Fiat vans one with 96k current 48k
1 citroen van 155k
1 Sherpa ex mod minibus 192k engine fine body falling off
Fiat base motorhome 15k
One of my suppliers manufactures and supplies many of the big named additive retailers.
The majority of his products actually goes to the Arabian countries.
A £6 bottle contains less than 60p worth of product topped up with bull manure. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave p


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I do give my diesel engines a shot of this every so often. I am a Millers fan
http://www.millersoils.net/1_Millers_frame_AUTO_RETAIL-dps4.htm

Dave


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Yes Dave P,

But it is a fact that diesel now has less lubricants in it now than at any other time in history.


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Jezport said:


> aultymer said:
> 
> 
> > I recall a rather ancient mechanic warning me about 'magic' engine cleaners on older engines.
> ...


Hi Jezport

How are you getting on now that a little time has passed since using the BG244 additive?

I have had an error code flash up on my X250 for a faulty EGR valve. I've cleared the error code and it hasn't come back yet but this could be an indication of a future problem. I am hoping a cleaning additive might (if the claims are right) stop any problems occuring.

Tony


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

tviall said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > aultymer said:
> ...


I have bought their equivilent for my car. It had 105000 miles on it and never had any additives put through. So after I got various advice where some people said dont remove all the carbon on such a high mileage engine. Any how its done and everything works well with no damage. I think it is running a little smoother and cleaner. As my van only has about 13000 miles on it and runs perfect I have not bothered with it yet.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I swear by this Forte product, I've used it once a year just prior to my MOT and have noticed a much better engine performance after driving it for 70-80 miles, . . forget the rest - this is prob the best product I've ever used !
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Forte-Fuel-Di...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4154b4b723


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bung in 100ml. of 2stroke oil at each fill of my mechanical Fiat 2.8L.

I'm not saying it improves anything but it does seem to run much smoother.

Ray.


----------



## charleyfen (Jun 23, 2009)

I swear by this Forte product two


----------

